# Fly Tying Step-by-Step - Rusty Ice Dub Scud #14



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

*#14 Rusty Ice Dub Scud*

Materials:

#14 Umpqua U202 Scud/Pupa hook, 1x short, 1x strong, or equivelant
Ice Dub, rusty brown
Yellow Ultra 140 thread
Small Copper Ultra Wire
1/8" Clear Scud back

Place hook securely in vice and lay down a base of thread deep into the curve of the hook. Double back to about point level.











Tie in the copper wire all the way back, and return thread back to above hook point.











Tie in scud back all the way back, and keep thread down along the vise.











Add ice dubbin to thread and wrap up to about 1 hook eye width behind the hook eye. Do several wraps of bare thread and tie off. 











Fold scud back over the dubbin and tie off behind hook eye. Trim off excess scud backing.











Do 5 even wraps of the copper wire up to the head, and do three or four more around the base of thread. Trim off excess copper wire.











Do several wraps of thread around the head and whip stitch finish before cutting thread. Apply a bead of superglue over the thread.











using a pick or dubbin brush, pull out some of the dubbin on the bottom to make it appear really "buggy." This concluded the tying of the #14 rusty ice dub scud











I hope you all enjoyed my first step-by-step tying guide.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Very cool, thanks sbreech! Would you say that this is more of a trout aimed pattern?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd say trout, bass, gills,...anything. It isn't super tiny, but isn't really large. It IS a subaquatic, so it goes down....fish it bouncing down a stream...or under a thingamabobber,....or as a trailer behind a dry fly (tie a section of tippet to the curve of the dry fly hook, and tie this on the other end.
[/COLOR] 
Think of the things that live under rocks and scurry away when you move the rock...THAT is what this represents.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Nice looking fly, and SBS.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice, and thanks for taking the time to put this up. 

Believe it or not my biggest fly caught largemouth(19in) was caught on a similar fly, and the same size. Any fish will eat anything.


----------

